# MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question.



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

I can no longer maintain two versions of the info.
The most up to date version is here:
http://deviantspeed.com/2006_J...oding


_Modified by syntrix at 8:06 AM 12-28-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Sweet, I just found out that all of this is in the helper button in the vag-com software [510-0 beta] in each of the modules.
I guess I learned the fundamentals the hard way, lol.

Look at it this way: It's better to learn to drive on a manual then get a car with an automatic transmission, rather than the other way around.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. ([email protected])*

So you've successfully enabled the use of rolling the windows up, and down now?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (06DeepBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06DeepBlack* »_So you've successfully enabled the use of rolling the windows up, and down now?

Absolutely! The second post reveals my mistake, I was trying to code for a 13 byte long coding. I had 19 byte long coding, which uses different values.
Works like a charm, and I'm so glad that vw finally put this on the car. Beats shelling out the $$$ for an alientech.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (syntrix)*

WORKS AWESOME!!! The good part was we both have the same car so coding was EXACTLY the same! I'll post a have-way decent video shortly!


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (06DeepBlack)*

Auto Roll Window Function


----------



## 1.8T_jay (Nov 23, 2005)

Looks awesome. Good work!
So, CAN is absolutely necessary?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (1.8T_jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T_jay* »_Looks awesome. Good work!
So, CAN is absolutely necessary?

Can is necessary for the MKV's.


----------



## 1.8T_jay (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok, I just tried to disable seatbelt chime but for some reason Function 07 under Instrument Cluster is disabled. I tried logging in with whatever code manual suggested but still disabled.
I did scan 17 for errors and got this:
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2729721 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2729721 
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
Would that effect it?
It works in other options though...
BTW, this is on '01 GTI with USB and the latest software.


_Modified by 1.8T_jay at 10:33 PM 12-31-2005_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (1.8T_jay)*

^^^^^^
This is for the MKV (aka 2005.5 and 2006 Vw's, ala "new jetta" in the usa).
I'll pm you the ross-tech page, or you may wish to start a new topic.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (1.8T_jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T_jay* »_Ok, I just tried to disable seatbelt chime but for some reason Function 07 under Instrument Cluster is disabled. I tried logging in with whatever code manual suggested but still disabled.
I did scan 17 for errors and got this:
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2729721 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2729721 
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
Would that effect it?
It works in other options though...
BTW, this is on '01 GTI with USB and the latest software.

_Modified by 1.8T_jay at 10:33 PM 12-31-2005_

Module 17, Instrument Cluster should be present on the same screen as 46, Comfort System, and 09, Central Electronics.
Select 17, then go to the box RECODE.
You should see another box with 0023203 as the code you need to change, to disable the Seat Belt Chime. (this discussion is of concern to the MKV Jetta, and may have nothing to do with prior production models)


_Modified by Tim Birney at 5:54 AM 1-1-2006_


----------



## 1.8T_jay (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks both








But my problem is that "Recode" box is disabled under Module 17.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T_jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T_jay* »_But my problem is that "Recode" box is disabled under Module 17.

Make sure you are using VAG-COM 512.1 !!!


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Make sure you are using VAG-COM 512.1 !!!

Correct, 512.0 had a bug causing the Recode button to be disabled on some modules where it should be available. 512.0 users should update to 512.1:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
(refresh the page if youv'e been there recently)
-Uwe-


----------



## 1.8T_jay (Nov 23, 2005)

Ah nice. Thanks.
I just downloaded ver 512.0 few days ago and have not checked to see if there was a new version out.
It works now but it uses short coding so this doesn't apply to me.


_Modified by 1.8T_jay at 4:08 PM 1-1-2006_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T_jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T_jay* »_It works now but it uses short coding so this doesn't apply to me.

There should pop up a question, where VAG-COM asks what type to use (long or short coding), make sure you answer that one with YES.


----------



## 1.8T_jay (Nov 23, 2005)

Hmmmm there was no question.
I'll run it again in the morning and see if it works.
Thanks again for the help








Oh and Theresias I really like what you are doing with OpenOBD.org!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T_jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T_jay* »_Hmmmm there was no question.

Just to double check, you are talking about an MK5, right?

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T_jay* »_Oh and Theresias I really like what you are doing with OpenOBD.org!

Thanks.


----------



## lightflyer1 (Jan 2, 2006)

Is it one push or two on the remote to have this work for the windows? What do you do when it is raining and you unlock the car, do the windows roll down?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (lightflyer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lightflyer1* »_Is it one push or two on the remote to have this work for the windows? What do you do when it is raining and you unlock the car, do the windows roll down?

You need to HOLD the button until the windows will go down/up.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I have a package 0 gli that I recoded, but it lost trunk opening with the remote. This one came from another dealer with DRL's disabled already, so something is weird.
Any ideas on this one? I'll add my package 2 gli for reference:
46:
13900E882506003F0004050FB0080F0480A540
mine:
13900E882506281B0904050FB0080F0480A540

09:
07070E234004180000140000001400000028770B5C
mine:
07078E234004180000140000001400000028770B5C
I've tried going over it all, but I think the lack of sleep is catching up with me. EIther that or the switch or module is broken... ugh, forgot to scan for codes, so it must be sleep deprivation, lol.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_I have a package 0 gli that I recoded, but it lost trunk opening with the remote. This one came from another dealer with DRL's disabled already, so something is weird.
Any ideas on this one? I'll add my package 2 gli for reference:
46:
13900E882506003F0004050FB0080F0480A540
mine:
13900E882506281B0904050FB0080F0480A540

09:
07070E234004180000140000001400000028770B5C
mine:
07078E234004180000140000001400000028770B5C
I've tried going over it all, but I think the lack of sleep is catching up with me. EIther that or the switch or module is broken... ugh, forgot to scan for codes, so it must be sleep deprivation, lol.

Module 46, BYTE 06
HIS = 00
YOURS = 28
Check BIT 3, and BIT 5 (BYTE should be 28 HEX from the factory)


----------



## 2-Wheeler (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (syntrix)*

Speaking of reprogramming the chimes, mine activates the chimes when the temperature drops below 40 (F) to warn of ice, with an icon also. 
40 F is a long way from 32 F (0 C) and it seems to be crying wolf to me giving a warning long before there is any danger.








Is there any way to adjust the activation point for this chime down closer to 32 degrees?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (2-Wheeler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2-Wheeler* »_ Is there any way to adjust the activation point for this chime down closer to 32 degrees? 

No, the point with this is, that the temp sensor is located above the ground and the ground can be freezed/icy even at temperatures above 0 °C / 32 °F. Then add some tolerance and 7 °C / 40 °F are a pretty good value.


----------



## 2-Wheeler (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_No, the point with this is, that the temp sensor is located above the ground and the ground can be freezed/icy even at temperatures above 0 °C / 32 °F. Then add some tolerance and 7 °C / 40 °F are a pretty good value.









I'm not buying a 7 °C variation for 0.5 meters elevation. 
The road surface is typically 10-15 degrees WARMER than the air temp, unless you're in the shade under a bridge or on top of one. 
I also ride a 2-wheeler and can easily "feel" a 2-3 degree variation as elevation rises and falls on the road. The warning at 40 °F is a false alarm. It's meaningless! Tell me when it gets to 33 or 34 °F, not before.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (2-Wheeler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2-Wheeler* »_The road surface is typically 10-15 degrees WARMER than the air temp, unless you're in the shade under a bridge or on top of one. 
 
If you say so...








Supposedly Colorado is a different world, but at least here in germany, once the ground is completely frozen, there are several times a year, where the ground temperature is definitly below the air temperature, even the air temperate 10-20 cm above the ground.
Anyway, even if you have a problem with this, there is no way to alter that setting, live with it or buy a different car.
BTW: Other manufacturers do it pretty much the same.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Theresias)*

Well this is getting well off topic fast.
Even if you get a snowflake at 40+ degrees, I WANT THAT. There are countless signs in some states that say *BRIDGE SURFACES FREEZE BEFORE ROAD SURFACES*.
Just cause it's warmed up in the air in the morning, doesn't mean the road can't be frozen, especially going up or down the mountain to get some snowboarding in.


----------



## 2-Wheeler (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Theresias)*

Okay, back to topic: I finally had some time today to tinker with my new Vag Com and got the DRLs off, the auto-windows with the remote working and turned off that annoying horn honk with the locks. 
The new 512.1 release works great!







No messing with hex conversions the "code helper" shows what every byte does and alllows you to change the settings with a click of a button. 
While I recorded the codes, I'm not sure it is much value to post them on this thread since it's no longer necessary to manually calculate them. 
FWIW: '06 TDI, DSG, Opt-1 original settings for Central Electronics Unit with DRL on:
14018E234004180000140000001400000008730B5C
After turning off the DRLs:
04018E234004180000140000001400000008730B5C
Original settings of Module 46:
137803281B09050F880F048051A0
After activating the auto-windows with the remote and turning off the horn-honk with remote locking:
137803083F09050F880F048051A0
Now back to the side-topic:

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_ 
If you say so...








Supposedly Colorado is a different world, but at least here in germany, once the ground is completely frozen, there are several times a year, where the ground temperature is definitly below the air temperature, even the air temperate 10-20 cm above the ground.
Anyway, even if you have a problem with this, there is no way to alter that setting, live with it or buy a different car.
BTW: Other manufacturers do it pretty much the same.

So I went out with a digital thermometer today (Jan 14 - midwinter) and measured the soil temp in my garden 6" below the surface. It was 38 F. (well above freezing). I also measured the concrete portion of my driveway (no traffic to warm it up) and it was 49 F. Then I measured the black-top (asphalt) portion of my driveway and it was 52 F. The ambient air temp at 5 PM when I took these measurements was 44 F. (The temps today ranged from 21 F at 6:30 AM to 61 F 3:45 PM). 
So in my case the pavement temps (with no traffic) were 5-7 degrees *warmer* than the air temp, but I'm sure it varies depending on the time of day. I guess Colorado is a different world, in fact climates change considerably around the world. I live at 40 degrees North Latitude and at over 5,000 feet elevation. But we have over 300 days of sunshine here and the high-dry air warms up drastically during the sunny winter days. A 40 degree (F) temp rise over the day is typical for these parts. 
It's a shame the Vag-Com can't recalibrate the freeze warning alarm because there are different climates in various parts of the world. Perhaps it is actually one of those "unknown" settings...
BTW, my GMC Sierra truck has a freeze alarm that activates at 34F. 
Guten Tag.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (2-Wheeler)*

Don't you mean that it's a shame VW didn't MAKE it programmable in the first place?
2-wheeler, thanks for posting up your coding, I'm sure that will help other people out a lot! Blowing out any glow plugs yet? I've done 2 already on the passat.

-------------------------------------------
Ok, if you run fogs, here's one that a lot of ya'll might forget.
Stock is to turn the fogs OFF when I hit the high beams. Well, I like to see as much as possible and I always DIM when there's oncoming traffic... so....
-> 09
Orig [well, my coding as of the last modifications] coding:
07078E234004180000140000001400000028770B5C
Allowing fogs WITH highbeams:
07078E2340041800001400000014000000*08*770B5C
Once again, it's in the long helper, but it's one that's overlooked







Ahhh, much better now, my yellow fogs light up the area in front of me when my high beams are on (actually when my xenon eyelids are up, but you all know what I mean).


----------



## 2-Wheeler (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Don't you mean that it's a shame VW didn't MAKE it programmable in the first place?

Oh, I suppose, but how do we know for sure? Seems to be lots of undiscovered territory here. 


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Blowing out any glow plugs yet? I've done 2 already on the passat.

Hmmm, sorry I'm still kinda new to the TDI, so I don't know what you mean.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Crzypdilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crzypdilly* »_Now thet the GTI's are out... is the coding different?

GTI's are out for a while now, what do you expect to be different?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Crzypdilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crzypdilly* »_They've only been out a week or 2 in the states. My main question really is, is the coding the same for 2 windows vs 4 windows? It sounds like you saying its the same.

The comfort system coding for 4/2 windows is different.
If you want to copy a GTI coding into your coding, don't do it.








What exactly are you searching for? There is nothing special about the GTI's as far as I am informed. Allready scanned several GTI's here in germany and they are except minor differences the same as NAR spec GTI's.


_Modified by Theresias at 3:46 AM 1-24-2006_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Crzypdilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crzypdilly* »_I need the coding for a 3 door GTI, not for the Jetta.

Ok, but what part of the coding? What option? What do you expect to find? Why do you need that coding?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Crzypdilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crzypdilly* »_I need the coding to re-code a a buddies GTI for those features









Once more...
*NEVER EVER USE A CODING FROM ONE CAR FOR ANOTHER CAR, IF YOU NEED TO ALTER SETTINGS, CHANGE THE PARTICULAR CODING OF THE CAR IN QUESTION!!!*
...the procedure to enable comfort via remote is known and applies to the GTI as it applies for all other MK5 models too.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Crzypdilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crzypdilly* »_Are you not understanding me???

Vice versa.








One GTI and another GTI are not in all cases the same thing. Due to different options, control modules and build dates, the coding can be different too.
So, read the code of your buddy's GTI and alter HIS particular coding.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Crzypdilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crzypdilly* »_gotcha... so I look at the "byte" and make changes from there

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now, time for a malt







!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (syntrix)*

updated the first post with the aux cabin heater coding.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_updated the first post with the aux cabin heater coding.

The only car that has this is the 1.9l TDI (BRM), 2.5l (BGP) and 2.0l TFSI (BPY) do not have that. Usually the setting should be active by standard on the 1.9l TDI (BRM).
Did you really notice a change after altering that bit setting?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Theresias)*

Day and night difference. It's been sub freezing here, and I usually don't have warm hands until I hit the next road, about 2 miles..... typically just 100% cold air.
Mine was warm after about a block this morning. Not hot, just a little warm and nice!


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Absolutely! The second post reveals my mistake, I was trying to code for a 13 byte long coding. I had 19 byte long coding, which uses different values.



I made the same mistake, never realized it. I'm going to enable this tonight along with the same functions from the driver's side power lock button (just for the heck of it)
PS....not the power door lock button, the power window button..sorry...


_Modified by gsantarelli1 at 11:43 AM 1-24-2006_


----------



## D Hogan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (syntrix)*

Thanks. I'm going to try this. My wife is always freezing and has the seat heat controls always set at 5. Maybe she'll be warmer quicker when she leaves from work to home when the vehicle sits outside all day.


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (D Hogan)*

I just hope the car doesn't suddenly catch fire one day


----------



## Niche (Jan 7, 2006)

Will any of this work for the 2006 Passat 2.0t Value Edition?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Niche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Niche* »_Will any of this work for the 2006 Passat 2.0t Value Edition?

Yes, this applies to the Passat (3C).


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Got the heater working and the remote control windows up/down.
syntix, btw, your coding worked fine with my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (gsantarelli1)*

You mean the changed bits worked, right?
My car's coding should ultimately be different than your car's coding in the end.


----------



## 2-Wheeler (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The only car that has this is the 1.9l TDI (BRM), 2.5l (BGP) and 2.0l TFSI (BPY) do not have that. Usually the setting should be active by standard on the 1.9l TDI (BRM).
Did you really notice a change after altering that bit setting?

This is most puzzling.








I have the 2006 1.9l TDI (BRM) with Package-1 and the "cold-weather-package" (CWP). My "Aux Heater" works fine. I get nice warm heat within less than 1/4 mile of a ice-cold start, and it often takes 5-7 miles before the engine warms up. This is how it should be. 
But, when I opened up Vag-Com and checked the setting on Byte-4, bit-0 "Cabinheater installed" it has a zero (i.e. not checked). I also noticed I have the same setting (zero) for Byte-4, bit-1 "Extra air heater installed". 
So at least for my TDI, you need a "ZERO" not a "ONE" to make the Aux Heater work. So I'm puzzled by those who find that it suddenly starts working when they put a one in that location.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (2-Wheeler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2-Wheeler* »_So at least for my TDI, you need a "ZERO" not a "ONE" to make the Aux Heater work. So I'm puzzled by those who find that it suddenly starts working when they put a one in that location. 

Supposedly wrong conclusion, IMHO these bits and your aux. heater do not describe the same thing.


----------



## 2-Wheeler (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Supposedly wrong conclusion, IMHO these bits and your aux. heater do not describe the same thing.

Okay, yes that would also explain it. These bits could have nothing to do with it. I suppose I could go and put a one in one of those locations or both and see if it makes any difference at all. I haven't done that. But I suspect you're right - it wont change anything. I'll update this post if I get the urge to tinker with it.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (2-Wheeler)*

Perhaps the indication of the Cold Weather Package would explain the Heat (warmup) that you experience.
Many of us have noticed a vast difference in warm air coming out of our vents using BYTE 04, BIT 0 set to a "1".
Just as an experiment, I will set mine back to "0" tomorow, and report my findings after a few test drives.
I do not have the CWP


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Tim Birney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Birney* »_Perhaps the indication of the Cold Weather Package would explain the Heat (warmup) that you experience.
Many of us have noticed a vast difference in warm air coming out of our vents using BYTE 04, BIT 0 set to a "1".
Just as an experiment, I will set mine back to "0" tomorow, and report my findings after a few test drives.
I do not have the CWP


This morning, BYTE 04, BIT 0 = "1"
3 minutes, 20 seconds for warm air.(ambient air temp 43F)
Tomorrow mornings reults with BYTE 04, BIT 0 = "0"
pending.................
Changed BYTE 04, BIT 0 to "0" at work today.
The trip home was ambient air temp 42F, and time to warm air was 3 minutes 30 seconds (both tests were timed with a stopwatch).
So the perception of the warm air is not wrong, but the method used to get it may be the rub.
I have climatronic, and setting it to HI, and activating the Front Defroster may be the real key, and BYTE 04, BIT 0 appears to have nothing to do with it.
(testing again tomorrow morning, and tomorrow evening, to verify results)

_Modified by Tim Birney at 6:27 PM 1-30-2006_


_Modified by Tim Birney at 6:29 PM 1-30-2006_


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Theresias)*

i must be really stupid, i read this thread and cant make heads nor tails of it........
I am no computer guy...........so the code stuff confuses me
I would like to do that remote window operation when I get my GTI
but I would never figure that out, even with a VAG COM, I would probably fry the computer. Is there a VAG-COM 101 thread around anywhere
explaining this for the moron like me
thanks


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_i must be really stupid, i read this thread and cant make heads nor tails of it........
I am no computer guy...........so the code stuff confuses me
I would like to do that remote window operation when I get my GTI
but I would never figure that out, even with a VAG COM, I would probably fry the computer. Is there a VAG-COM 101 thread around anywhere
explaining this for the moron like me
thanks

Andy put up a simpler page here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Golf5.html
That's the easy way!!


----------



## GTI_POwEr (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (syntrix)*

Can these be done with the VAS tool at the VW dealer????? or do we need the VAG TOOL from ross-tech>????


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (GTI_POwEr)*

It definitely can be done by the dealer with their VAS, the questions will be:
* Do they know how?
* Are they willing to do it?
* How much will they charge?
-Uwe-


----------



## GTI_POwEr (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Uwe)*

I have a friend that works at the VW dealer as a Tech.. I showed him the instructions on using the ross-tech stuff. does anyone here have experience on using the VAS tool and disabling stuff??


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (GTI_POwEr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_POwEr* »_I have a friend that works at the VW dealer as a Tech.. I showed him the instructions on using the ross-tech stuff. does anyone here have experience on using the VAS tool and disabling stuff??

Yup. As uwe said, it's possible, but he should know pretty well what he wants to do and it should be done.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_*SEAT BELT CHIME:*
Control Module Coding
Select 17 (Instrument Cluster)
Coding -> Function 07
00??x0x: Extra-Options
+01 - Brake Pad Warning active
+02 - Seatbelt Warning active
+04 - Washer Fluid Warning active
+16 - Sedan (Jetta)
So if you wanted everything active....
0023x0x where x is the value of the original coding, let's say it was set there from the factory.
To remove seat belt warning, just subtract the 02.... so it would now be:
0021x0x
My stock coding:
0023203
With no seat belt chime:
0021203

The third-last digit in this coding represents the country code for the vehicle.
In syntrix' case, 2 is for USA; for my car, I had a 3 since I have a Canadian Jetta.
Changing that value to 1 will switch you over to European mode. Here's what is different with Euro mode:
- Metric system (kilometers instead of miles)
- Celcius temp reading instead of Fahrenheit
- NO open door chime when key is in the ignition
- NO snowflake "icy" warning chime when outside temp falls below 4 degrees Celcius
- 24-hour clock (ie: 13:00 for 1:00pm)
I had my Mk4 set to Euro mode and I loved it, so I naturally did the same to my Mk5.
Hope this helps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Deception)*

^ I did that to a MKIV and right after a test drive, I turned it back!
Probably works ok if you have KM and C for standards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deception* »_- NO open door chime when key is in the ignition
- NO snowflake "icy" warning chime when outside temp falls below 4 degrees Celcius

Shouldn't be that way, since we do have these too here.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Shouldn't be that way, since we do have these too here.

I just assumed that VW put the extra bells and whistles for the "dumbed down" people of North America.








I lost the door open warning chime on my Mk4 (and liked it gone) and same goes with my Mk5. The snowflake chime does not buzz anymore either, except for one time tonight. Weird.


----------



## vdubbia (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (GTI_POwEr)*

I went to the dealer and got some screen shots from their VAS system. It's a touch screen and whatever you see below can be tapped to open for modification. Whatever is selected opens on the right side of the screen...


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

anyone in the phoenix az area want to make a quick 20 bux to do my windows? heh heh heh...the movie is gone but i was set to buy an alientech so if this can be done that easily through the vag-com, i'd give a 20 or 2 for time spent.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Theresias)*

Has anyone set the fogs to run as DRL? Is this doable?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_Has anyone set the fogs to run as DRL? Is this doable?

Yep, works fine, if you got the correct centrl. electr. module.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Yep, works fine, if you got the correct centrl. electr. module.

LOL... ok, how can I tell if I have the corrent module?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Since we suppose you do have fogs, you need one of the centrl. electr. modules which have a 21 or 23 byte coding. The older 17 byte ones do not support this.
A list of part numbers can be found here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...9.lbl


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Alright, thanks for the info. If I have the right module... what byte do I need to change? From the breakdown linked on page one of this thread, it looks like byte 16?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Byte 17 Bit 4


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Byte 17 Bit 4

Great, thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

I just wanted to say thanks to all of you for posting this info up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have done most of this stuff to my GLI and even set my Active Steering to 0 and it feels a lot better








I just want to know if there is a setting to unlock all four doors by pushing once on my key fob instead of twice?
If so, how do I do this?
Also, can I make my car beep when I unlock my doors?
I know both of these features are available in the MKIVs, would be nice if they were available in the MKVs as well, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (ItalianGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItalianGLI* »_I just wanted to say thanks to all of you for posting this info up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have done most of this stuff to my GLI and even set my Active Steering to 0 and it feels a lot better








I just want to know if there is a setting to unlock all four doors by pushing once on my key fob instead of twice?
If so, how do I do this?
Also, can I make my car beep when I unlock my doors?
I know both of these features are available in the MKIVs, would be nice if they were available in the MKVs as well, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If your car currently "honks" when you lock/unlock the doors, then your only choice is "silence"
If it is already "silent" then you can access the Comfort System Module (46) 19 BYTEs in length
BYTE 10 (Un-Locking) BIT 1 = Horn (or beep), BIT 3 = Horn (or beep)
Byte 11 (Locking) Same BITs as BYTE 10 
(you cannot change the "horn" to a "beep")



_Modified by Tim Birney at 7:35 PM 2-24-2006_


----------



## TankersleyVW (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (ItalianGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItalianGLI* »_I just wanted to say thanks to all of you for posting this info up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have done most of this stuff to my GLI and even set my Active Steering to 0 and it feels a lot better








I just want to know if there is a setting to unlock all four doors by pushing once on my key fob instead of twice?
If so, how do I do this?
Also, can I make my car beep when I unlock my doors?
I know both of these features are available in the MKIVs, would be nice if they were available in the MKVs as well, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm a little confused. My MKV GTI has the option through my MFD to turn the chirp off for locking the car and also to unlock both doors or just the drivers door with one push of the remote. I'm now curious as to whether or not the window function is in there too. I'm gonna go look for it!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (TankersleyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TankersleyVW* »_I'm now curious as to whether or not the window function is in there too.

Nope, it's not in there. For sure.


----------



## deequ (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: MKV Jetta DRL disable writeup + window question. (Theresias)*

Sorry my bad english. Not used to write foreign forums...

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
No, the point with this is, that the temp sensor is located above the ground and the ground can be freezed/icy even at temperatures above 0 °C / 32 °F. Then add some tolerance and 7 °C / 40 °F are a pretty good value.









Actually the limit for the ice warning is 4 ºC (about 39-40 ºF) and the reason is that temperature of wet road decrease when moisture evaporate and it can be icy even air temperature is higher than 32 ºF (0 ºC).


----------



## UnitedMKVGTI (Aug 16, 2012)

*Auto Windows and Blinker Prob after coding*

So i coded my car today (06.5 mkv gti 3 door) to use the remote windows up/down as well as the remote hatch pop, drl's, coming home, leaving home, switched to GB for insturments, and i think thats it. Long story short is that all of that stuff works great but now my auto up and down on the drivers door doesn't work. The window still works but i cant use the auto mode even after doing the hold for 5 seconds at its limits. Also the blinker in the sideview doesn't work now either only on the drivers side. All of the other switches work for the hatch, fuel, and lock. Most frustrating is that from the drivers door i can still activate the auto up and down on the passenger window.  Any ideas? Sorry i'm not on a machine where i can post the coding at this moment.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

UnitedMKVGTI said:


> So i coded my car today (06.5 mkv gti 3 door) to use the remote windows up/down as well as the remote hatch pop, drl's, coming home, leaving home, switched to GB for insturments, and i think thats it. Long story short is that all of that stuff works great but now my auto up and down on the drivers door doesn't work. The window still works but i cant use the auto mode even after doing the hold for 5 seconds at its limits. Also the blinker in the sideview doesn't work now either only on the drivers side. All of the other switches work for the hatch, fuel, and lock. Most frustrating is that from the drivers door i can still activate the auto up and down on the passenger window.  Any ideas? Sorry i'm not on a machine where i can post the coding at this moment.


We would need to see a complete Auto-Scan in the current condition and the saved scan before modifications -or- the Coding Log (found in the Debug folder on that PC).


----------

